# Color-changing pigeon



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

This bird had a rich dark brown head when she came in, that faded into a golden brown on her back. She had some injuries and the feathers grew back gray. Now she's molting and she's almost all gray. It's probably her first molt, she was pretty young when she was brought in. So what's up with that? I don't know anything about breeds or genetics, I just thought such a drastic change seemed unusual.

I don't have a picture of her before, but here she is now


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Really lovely bird! Our brownish/tan birds change to have white while they are molding.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have had youngsters, when they molt look like totally different birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here is Screech, then and now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry the second pic was so large. Try again.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How do you make the pics smaller when you upload them from your computer?


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

That is quite the change. Most of the changes I’ve seen from researching this have been from red to white. I think it has to do with the dilute red gene


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He actually changed some not just with his first molt, but with the next one also. Surprised me at the time.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Sceech is gorgeous!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Cindy. He's a good bird.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Brown*

Your pigeon is a brown, and brown cycles through various shades due to fading. When they first moult the are darker brown as the sun or lights bleach them they fade. When the moult first begins they take on a mottled appearance of dark brown and light brown. I spread brown birds this change is even more pronounced. 



bootface said:


> This bird had a rich dark brown head when she came in, that faded into a golden brown on her back. She had some injuries and the feathers grew back gray. Now she's molting and she's almost all gray. It's probably her first molt, she was pretty young when she was brought in. So what's up with that? I don't know anything about breeds or genetics, I just thought such a drastic change seemed unusual.
> 
> I don't have a picture of her before, but here she is now


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

That's interesting, but I'm not sure it applies. Her older feathers are the darker ones. She also hadn't been outside in ~2 months when I posted.


----------

